# HR10-250 and Sony Vegas?



## redec (Jul 2, 2005)

so I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong....I've got a video which as been multiplexed to .mpg....and it works fine, I can watch it in windows media player no problem, but when I try to load it into Sony Vegas Platinum 8.0, it says it's in an unsupported format. The file is about 1.5GB 1280x1088 MPEG2 29.970fps. GSpot claims it's DVD "VOB" format MPEG-2 Program Stream, but I would expect it to be transport stream....but it shouldn't matter cuz vegas supports both (I think?).....can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Tivos use a non-standard mpeg2 format, which is probably why Vegas doesn't like it. If you're trying to edit the Tivo mpeg file, get a copy of VideoReDo. It's the defacto editing program of choice for working with Tivo recordings. You also need to use a specific app for converting the ty files to mpegs. For that you'll need to refer to the "other" forum.


----------



## doncoolio (Jul 9, 2006)

Vegas is a city in Nevada.
Vega is a GM car.
Wega is a brand of TV owned by Sony.



Sorry, I thought you were refering to playing mpeg2 on a memory card in a Grand Wega.


----------



## redec (Jul 2, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> Tivos use a non-standard mpeg2 format, which is probably why Vegas doesn't like it. If you're trying to edit the Tivo mpeg file, get a copy of VideoReDo. It's the defacto editing program of choice for working with Tivo recordings. You also need to use a specific app for converting the ty files to mpegs. For that you'll need to refer to the "other" forum.


Yeah, I've already done the conversion from ty to mpg.....Interestingly, if I open it in an older version of vegas it'll open the video stream fine, but no audio....it's too bad videoredo doesn't support frameserver....I'd like to re-encode with CCE...hrmz....I'll have to play around a bit...


----------

